

Gantt Software - unam3d

What's the best Gantt software (Windows) out there?
======
buugs
Most often you'll find templates for excel and such, there is also a program
that comes with one of the microsoft office suites (more than likely a
business class one) that can create gantt charts pretty well but I can't
remember the name

~~~
movix
I think Microsoft Project does Gantt's

~~~
buugs
That is the one I am thinking of.

------
percept
I haven't tried it but I ran across this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GanttProject>

